

Why I'm leaving as the CEO of Twingly - martinkallstrom
http://blog.twingly.com/2012/03/15/why-im-leaving-as-the-ceo-of-twingly/

======
NameNickHN
Six years as a CEO of an internet company is quite a long time. I probably
would have itched to do something new after two or three years.

